# Sea Launch Thwarted by Sea Conditions



## wheato22 (Aug 15, 2007)

Not good news for up and coming DBS launches. Thats one way to prove La Nina is alive and well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Any links to the story?


----------



## wheato22 (Aug 15, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Any links to the story?


I found it on at "myway.com//article/20071128/D8T6VO700.html"


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/news_press_release,230279.shtml
http://www.labusinessjournal.com/article.asp?aID=05706489.7677707.1559610.9500259.2698985.147&aID2=119961
http://www.ksby.com/Global/story.asp?S=7418700


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Right to the horse's mouth:
http://sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm



> Due to unusually strong ocean currents at the launch site, Sea Launch is rescheduling the launch campaign for the Thuraya-3 satellite. The team is establishing an extended schedule for the Thuraya-3 mission, as the vessels return to Home Port. All personnel are doing well and all systems and the spacecraft are secure. We will provide updated information when we have it available.
> 
> Sea Launch's Zenit-3SL rocket resumes operations with this flight, carrying the Boeing-built Thuraya-3 mobile communications satellite into geosynchronous transfer orbit. Once operational, this satellite will expand Thuraya's network coverage to include all key markets of the Asia Pacific region.


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

How long did it take to get the d10 running after launch? I know everything varies but just trying to get a timeline. 60 days between launches and lets say 30 days to get it running so thats 3 months after this Thuraya launches minimum for d11 to be running? 

Mike


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rotomike said:


> How long did it take to get the d10 running after launch? I know everything varies but just trying to get a timeline. 60 days between launches and lets say 30 days to get it running so thats 3 months after this Thuraya launches minimum for d11 to be running?
> 
> Mike


D10 launched on July 7th I believe (I know it was the beginning of July) and the first new channels started September 26th.


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

well looks like 3 and a half month delay after this Thuraya launches so we are talking April at least probably depending on when Thuraya goes up. This sentence scares me. 
"Sea Launch's oceangoing launch platform and control ship are headed back from the equator to their home port in Long Beach."

How long to regroup and get back out there? Hopefully not months!

mike


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

is there another thread going on this issue? i cant imagine that this isnt a huge thread since D11 will be delayed for who knows how long because of Thuraya being delayed. Isnt this a huge issue?

mike


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D11 isn't as important to D* as E11 is to E* (although E11 isn't critical).

D11 gives a little more capacity and (if it works) space for more spotbeams for locals. E11 replaces E8 with a higher power better footprint on Conus transponders. E* might be able to put more channels per transponder on E11 than E8, and it certainly will help them in Alaska and Hawaii (they can kill the spotbeam mirrors of national HD that is at 110° and use the spots for more HD from 129°).

The only other benefit is that ability to put E8 elsewhere. As a spotbeam satellite there is no guarantee that the spots will end up in usable locations if put at another slot. As a Conus satellite it could help at 129°. E8 won't work at 119° (other than as a Conus satellite or replacement for E7 with a LOT of transponder shifts).


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

rotomike said:


> is there another thread going on this issue? i cant imagine that this isnt a huge thread since D11 will be delayed for who knows how long because of Thuraya being delayed. Isnt this a huge issue?
> 
> mike


This thread pretty much covers both D11 and Thuraya launches.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92610


----------



## sopetran (Oct 19, 2007)

Would The spill over of the E11 CONUS Beam reach the SA Caribean Coast?, at least better than the acrual 110.0W?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

North America only ... mostly US -








http://jameslong.name/e110.html


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

sea launch just reached hawaii and now headed home to California. This is one heck of a delay!!

mike

http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071204/NEWS25/712040335/1001/NEWS25


----------



## Moeman (May 16, 2007)

Sea Launch is heading out for another launch attempt on January 15th.

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Only 350 days after the launch explosion ... 
The last successful launch was October 30, 2006.

Go Thuraya-3 Go!


----------



## DIRECTV-11 (Apr 2, 2007)

I am currently programmed for launch 1st or 2nd week of March - of course, this is all depending on getting my cousin Thuraya-3 up as now scheduled (January 15th).

Let's pray for a better 2008 than 2007 was for the launch companies.

D11.


----------



## Camman41 (Feb 1, 2007)

DIRECTV-11 said:


> I am currently programmed for launch 1st or 2nd week of March - of course, this is all depending on getting my cousin Thuraya-3 up as now scheduled (January 15th).
> 
> Let's pray for a better 2008 than 2007 was for the launch companies.
> 
> D11.


Let's hope the cleaning ladies dusted off your spot beams before they put you in the clean room. You know your brother 10 had a hiccup in that part of his body.


----------

